# Difference between a permanent resident and a permanent visa holder



## bedrosmanoukian (Dec 8, 2009)

Hello,
In Australia, is there a difference between a temporary visa holder and a temporary resident, or having a permanent visa mean automatically a permanent resident
As For Citizenship, it says four years, I am to arrive with a temporary visa of two years to Canberra, state sponsored status, will staying the two years count on the four years of lawful residence to become an Australian Citizen, or these 2 years do not count


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

There are differences between temporary and permanent visas/residency and to move from holding a temporary visa to a permanent residency visa it is another application.

The information under the temporary visa [ Department of Immigration & Citizenship ] you have will describe what PR visa you may be eligible to apply for.

When it comes to citizenship, time spent on TR visa can be included, details @ Australian Citizenship - Application process for Australian citizenship


----------

